# hunting at night



## Burnout (Apr 20, 2004)

wasnt sure on this, so i thought id ask

A friend and I were debating whether or not you were allowed to hunt rabbits at night and with a light, he was looking at the varmint scope lights. 
Since in ND they are not considered a game animal, are you allowed to use a light or even hunt them at night at all. Ive tried looking it up in the game and fish regulations, but no information at all on them. 
I do know that some of the older fellas talk about shining rabbits and how they used to do it all the time. 
just wondering if it is or ever was legal to do.
thanks

Dave


----------



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

In Texas it's legal and most non-game animals it legal. You better call the regulation people if you are really concerned. It might of not been put in the book for a reason.

On the side of night hunting, it's resonably fun. It gets really cold though, expressialy if you're ridin around in truck. Ranges will be short with this hunting so you don't need a high mag scope. You don't need night vision or stuff like that just a good powerful spotlight will work. I have also seen gun mounted lamps, they look pretty cool have never tried one yet. It seems it'd have some advatages though. When your out there if you notice alot of rabbits then try coyote calling. If a coyote knows a lot of rabbits are around he won't pass up a warm meal on a cool night!

Good luck to ya

Derek


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Good question.


----------



## Burnout (Apr 20, 2004)

ive actually sent an email to the NDGF a few days ago to find out and they still havent responded, very interested as to what they say
Dave


----------



## Burnout (Apr 20, 2004)

Ok, It is legal to hunt rabbits at night. without the aid of artificial light sources.

For anyone else who cares to know

Dave


----------



## mn_beagleboy (Jan 11, 2005)

I don't hunt rabbits at night, but I run my dogs at night. The chase will be better because there are more scent at night and there are more rabbits coming out of their hole. I love running dogs at night.

Beagleboy


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

if u cant use artificial light how do u see em


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Moon light. I broke my spotlight, and lucky for me, I had a full moon and no clouds. I waited til about 2:00 to where the light was just right and I busted some armadillos.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah at night with a full moon you can see pretty good in OK. Especially if you got snow on the ground but in thick forest you all may need a light of some sort.


----------

